# Re-Defining All-In-One



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Guys, I'l like to share my experience with a product I've had for a while, but never knew its full potential. Its called Diamant Plast Four, which I buy in a 4.5 Litre Jerry Can. Pics below are intentionally large so you can read the labels:


















This stuff can be used, and does a great job on any of the cars surfaces. I've used it on;

Engine bay - Just spray on and leave for a super finish.
Wheel arch area - for that unused showroom look.
Upholstery - Cleans light dirt
Leather - Excellent on leather as it cleans it well and leaves a natural matt finish.
Dashboard and plastic trim - Same as leather - cleans very well without added shine.
Glass - cleans very well leaving a smooth streak free finish.
Paint - Used as a QD it leaves a deep ultra slippery wet gloss behind, almost unnatural. I usually spray over the whole car just before drying, as a lubricant to help prevent swirls and at the same time applying it as evenly and thinly as possible.
What's more gratifying than watching the plastic and rubber trim become a rich black, the glass become clean without any streaks and the paint become super slick and shiny with one pass of the microfibre cloth! And over and above that, apart from looking as pink as baby Johnson, it actually smells exactly like baby Johnson! :thumb:

Some quick pics I took with my phone after applying Diamant Plast Four.









































I hope that I didn't bore you too much.


----------



## Dibdub1 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's actually quite impressive!  sounds like a decent AIO! Where abouts can this be bought just so people have an idea?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Well to be honest I live in Malta and I buy it wholesale for cheap - I'll check the exact price later. The brand is Ma Fra and to be honest all their products are cheap and very good. I will make a review on each of their products in due time. I have no idea who the importer is in UK, but trust me the products are excellent bang for the buck.


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Is this a joke thread? Is it April 1??


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmm this is a plastic&vinyl dressing, right?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Nick_Zee said:


> Is this a joke thread? Is it April 1??


No joke. I'm serious. What's so unbelievable about this? If anybody else is in disbelief I'll just get someone to video me while i apply it.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

toni said:


> Hmm this is a plastic&vinyl dressing, right?


Not only - it is also a wax and glass, leather cleaner. These products are used by just about every car valeting / detailing company in Malta. All their products are excellent and cheap.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

hmm. it does not say anything on the label, that it can be used for other than plastik, leather, interior and exterior plastic parts. ect.

How did you apply it on the paint and glass and how is the durebility? it sounds almost to good to be true to me


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

masammut said:


> Not only - it is also a wax and glass, leather cleaner. These products are used by just about every car valeting / detailing company in Malta. All their products are excellent and cheap.


I know Mafra's products, they are widely used also here by almost all carwashes. That being said, I wouldn't class them as excellent. Cheap yes, but somewhat average ...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Ma Fra have some very good products. My favourite so far is "Split"(a cleaner for glass, lcd screens and all hard surfaces in a home or in a car) and Pulimax (high concentrated interior cleaner). I have some "Diamond plast four" in my next order, since I have heard some very good things about it, and this review sounds like what I have heard.

http://www.mafra.com/


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Kimb said:


> hmm. it does not say anything on the label, that it can be used for other than plastik, leather, interior and exterior plastic parts. ect.
> 
> How did you apply it on the paint and glass and how is the durebility? it sounds almost to good to be true to me


Yes the shop told me that it can be used as a polish - and I tried it - and its good. 
While I wouldn't class durability as great - my car kept beading until the next wash after a week  I don't really need durable protection as I wash my cars every week come hell or high water! :lol:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Porta said:


> Ma Fra have some very good products. My favourite so far is "Split"(a cleaner for glass, lcd screens and all hard surfaces in a home or in a car) and Pulimax (high concentrated interior cleaner). I have some "Diamond plast four" in my next order, since I have heard some very good things about it, and this review sounds like what I have heard.
> 
> http://www.mafra.com/


Pulimax can be used as an MPC - mixed at 1:1 you can use it to clean engine bays, door shuts, wheels etc. Mixed 1:10 you can use it for upholstery. For the price I think these products are great.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

toni said:


> I know Mafra's products, they are widely used also here by almost all carwashes. That being said, I wouldn't class them as excellent. Cheap yes, but somewhat average ...


I meant - excellent for the price - however that said I never had an AIO with such an extensive area of application.


----------



## Caffeine_Fiend (Jan 15, 2012)

.......


----------



## mxfly (Feb 10, 2011)

Will it clean my dogs a ss? Gets pretty dirty with his diahorrea problems.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

John from Anchem has given me some of his quick detailer to try out and and it's very much the same as this product. It can be used on the dash, paintwork, plastics and even leather. Not tried it in glass yet but it's a cracking AIO and it's anti static I'm lead to believe so keeps the dust away


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Wonder if it polishes my wheel nuts?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Does this stuff bleed like Iron-X? That's what I'm really after.


----------



## xonxon (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, another local here. Do you mind telling me where you bought it from?

Thanks


----------

